# FREE CD RELEASE Honfleur: The Music of Erik Satie



## Mike Dickson (May 12, 2008)

The third CD in the occasional series is now released

*Mike Dickson - Honfleur: The Music of Erik Satie*

Available FREE from http://www.mikedickson.org.uk/honfleur

A (usually) quiet, cathartic take on five of Satie's most famous works - Gnossiennes, Ogives, Gymnopedies, Sarabandes and an excerpt from the notorious Vexations - all played using unusual combinations of strings, brass, voices, synthesisers, percussion, Mellotrons, pipe organs, harps, pianos and a glass harmonica.

All music available either on high quality MP3, streamed MP3 or full CD download. CD artwork also included.

Other free CDs of music available from the same site. All suggestions, comments and views welcomed.

kind regards

Mike Dickson


----------

